# Sharktopus vs. Pteracuda: Exklusive Szene aus dem Trash-Kleinod



## SimonFistrich (20. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sharktopus vs. Pteracuda: Exklusive Szene aus dem Trash-Kleinod* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sharktopus vs. Pteracuda: Exklusive Szene aus dem Trash-Kleinod


----------



## Hypertrax99 (20. November 2015)

Die Effekte sind ja nicht gerade der Hammer, aber für nen Tag ausleihen in der Videothek sollte es reichen ^^


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Ah quasi ein Sharkonadoo 2


----------



## stevem (20. November 2015)

boar wie schlecht .... die Effekte, Synchro ..... sowas von schlecht .....


----------



## Chemenu (20. November 2015)

stevem schrieb:


> boar wie schlecht .... die Effekte, Synchro ..... sowas von schlecht .....



Das ist definitiv noch ein paar Stufen unterhalb von Trash. Wirklich extrem mies und nicht komisch.


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2015)

SyFy- und Asylum-Filme sind keine Trash-Kleinode sondern einfach nur Abfall. Da macht man absichtlich schlechte Filme um des Trashs Willen, meistens mit super schlechten Schauspielern, auch wenn hier eine gewisse Starbesetzung zu erkennen ist. Ob die auch absichtlich schlecht spielt? Wundern würde es mich nicht.
Gepflegten Trash mag ich durchaus. Aber sowas ist die Sendezeit und den Datenträger nicht wert.


----------

